# iMac 27" 2012 et SSD Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Comment allez vous bien?

Tout d'abord une bonne année 2013 et mes meilleurs vux à tous les Macgo'tistes...

Voilà, je souhaite changer le disque dur de 1TB du 27" 2012 (le nouveau modèle SANS fusion drive) par un SSD Samsung 840 Pro... 

J'ai déjà vu un test d'une personne sur macrumors qui à déjà fait le test http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=16536257&postcount=297

Mais la réponse d'un centre de réparation Apple me fais changer d'avis  ... il me dit dans un mail:

1.  Votre iMac ventilera en permanence car le disque SSD contient un  Firmware incapable de renseigner le contrôleur SATA sur sa température  avec les instructions propriétaires Apple.
2.  Votre disque mécanique devra être extrait, le SSD viendra en  remplacement un second port SATA n'est disponible qu'en ayant pris  l'option SSD supplémentaire au moment de l'achat de l'iMac.

Euh... y'a t'il quelqu'un qui puisse me confirmer les dires  

Merci encore à toute la team


----------



## chinoisurfer (2 Janvier 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas mettre un ssd externe sur lequel tu met OS X et ensuite te servir de ton dd interne comme DD de stockage ? 
Quand tu as eu le service réparation d'apple, il ne t'ont pas dit que tu perdrais la garantie si tu changeais ton DD ? 



endlessy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Comment allez vous bien?
> 
> ...


----------



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

Ah ben non justement... C'est pour cela que je passe par un technicien agrée APPLE..
C'est pour ne pas perdre la garantie justement...

Et c'est suffisamment faisable avec un DD externe? La vitesse sera toujours la même? 
Non je ne pense pas hein?....


----------



## storme (2 Janvier 2013)

Pour le 2em point, il semblerai que non.

Voir ici : 

http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/76080_...nger-le-disque-rajouter-un-ssd-changer-le-cpu


----------



## jeantro (2 Janvier 2013)

pour moi la solution d'un disque externe et la meilleur pour le moment surtout si tu part avec un bon disque comme le samsung pour le port tu as le choix entre l'usb 3 et le thunderbolt avec une préférence pour le thunderbolt qui n'utilise pas le processeur contrairement à l'usb 3

sinon au lieu d'appeler un centre agréé je contacterai directement l'apple care pour leur demandé si par la suite on peut rajouté cette fameuse barrette SSD en leur expliquant que tu regrette de ne pas l'avoir prix au départ et ils contacterons eux même le centre agrée, enfin ça ne risque rien d'essayer car ils sont super sympa à l'apple care


----------



## endlessy (2 Janvier 2013)

C'est dingue qui ne puisse pas changer le HDD interne...
sans faire "affoler" les ventilateurs...

C'est vrai qu'il y a une "sonde virtuelle" dans le HDD de 1Tb qui risque d'"affoler" les ventilateurs si ils ne la trouve pas? C'est cela qui m'inquiète le +...


----------



## jeantro (2 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> C'est dingue qui ne puisse pas changer le HDD interne...
> sans faire "affoler" les ventilateurs...
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il y a une "sonde virtuelle" dans le HDD de 1Tb qui risque d'"affoler" les ventilateurs si ils ne la trouve pas? C'est cela qui m'inquiète le +...



ça m'étonnerai qu'il n'est pas moyen de parait à ça j'avais déjà entendu parler de ça à l'époque sur les imacs 2011 mais le problème semble résolu


----------



## chinoisurfer (3 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Ah ben non justement... C'est pour cela que je passe par un technicien agrée APPLE..
> C'est pour ne pas perdre la garantie justement...
> 
> Et c'est suffisamment faisable avec un DD externe? La vitesse sera toujours la même?
> Non je ne pense pas hein?....



Ben écoute pour le DD externe quoi qu'il arrive ce dernier sera plus rapide que ton dd 1 T0 d'origine  

Sinon tu leur a pas demander si en changeant de ref de SDD il y aurait toujours ce soucis de ventilo ? 

Ta contacté l'apple care ? C'est eux qui t on dirigé chez un technicien agrée apple ou tu as directement contacter le technicien agrée ?


----------



## endlessy (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonne nouvelle : aucuns soucis pour les ventilos sur la nouvelle version du iMac 

Ouf... un point en moins !! 

Il y a eu une mise à jour sur l'histoire des capteurs de chaleur dans la dernière version.

Une personne a changé son bon vieux 1TB Seagate contre un samsung 840 pro 256gb -> ses ventilateurs ne tournent pas + vite que 1200 rpm...

Bon.. il ne reste plus qu'à attendre la bête maintenant.... qui tarde un peu ... 

@Chinoisurfer : non j'ai contacté directement le technicien agréé.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2013)

jeantro a dit:


> ça m'étonnerai qu'il n'est pas moyen de parait à ça j'avais déjà entendu parler de ça à l'époque sur les imacs 2011 mais le problème semble résolu


Je confirme pour les iMac 2011. Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agissait d'un problème, je pense que c'était une volonté délibérée d'Apple


----------



## storme (3 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je confirme pour les iMac 2011. Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agissait d'un problème, je pense que c'était une volonté délibérée d'Apple



Comme d'habitude


----------



## chinoisurfer (3 Janvier 2013)

endlessy a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : aucuns soucis pour les ventilos sur la nouvelle version du iMac
> 
> Ouf... un point en moins !!
> 
> ...



donc en gros le ventilo ne tourne pas plus vite que en temps normal ou légèrement plus vite ? 
Quel technicien tu as contacté, quel région ? 

prix de l'instal du DD ? et du total ?

pour ma part je viens d'appeller l'apple store de Nantes et ils n'ont pas la possibilité de mettre un ssd dans le nouvelle imac. 
Donc si certains on des adresses etc  par contre quand j'ai demander au génius si des premium ressellers pouvait le faire il m'a répondu que peut être et que peut être aussi cela ferait sauter la garantie.


----------



## endlessy (4 Janvier 2013)

Pour celui que cela intéresse, j'ai le "mode d'emploi" made in Apple du démontage du nouvel iMac avec toutes les références disponible sur : http://www.csburo.lu/imac2012.pdf

Enjoy


----------



## cordialjack (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tout le monde...

Je viens de parcourir ce sujet et je m'interroge:

J'ai changé "moi-même" (et avec les conseils du support Macway) le disque dur d'origine (320 Go) par un SSD Samsung de 512 Go série 830 sur, non pas un iMac récent, mais sur un Macbook Pro 17 pouces early 2009...

Et je constate effectivement un tel "problème" de déclenchement des ventilos (qui va jusqu'à les mettre "à fond" donc phénomène bruyant des plus "chiants"..)..

Ce n'est pas systématique mais plutôt lors de lectures de vidéos, d'utilisation de Parallels Desktop 8, de surf sur des pages web utilisant shockwave et autres plug-in...etc

Aucune parade dénichée jusqu'à ce jour...

Sans doute s'agit-il donc de ce firmware du SSD qui est incapable de renseigner le contrôleur Apple....???

A part ce désagrément, les avantages du SSD sont notables il faut le reconnaître: démarrage plus rapide, silence total (tant que les ventilos se taisent...et il y a bcp de situations où ils ne se déclenchent guère..), et célérité des procédures en général...

C'est sans doute là encore une manière pour Apple de contrarier ce genre d'évolution hors leur SAV...??

Enfin, voilà....je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire taire les ventilos sans fermer les applications concernées...


----------



## endlessy (14 Janvier 2013)

cordialjack a dit:


> Bonjour à tout le monde...
> 
> Je viens de parcourir ce sujet et je m'interroge:
> 
> ...



Si les ventilos se taisent quand même: ce n'est pas à cause du SSD...

As tu contrôlé si la sortie de l'aération n'est pas bouchée? Genre des moumouttes de poussière par exemple?


----------



## cordialjack (14 Janvier 2013)

Ben pourquoi pas à cause de ce contrôleur Apple non informé par le firmware du SSD comme le signale le SAV Apple cité dans ton message initial...?

J'avoue que personnellement, je ne suis pas un expert hardware...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de remède lorsque j'ai exposé ce souci de ventilos..??

Par contre, on m'a déjà évoqué, oui, le facteur poussières dans l'aération..

J'ai bien dépoussiéré lors du placement du SSD...et c'était en effet nécessaire mais bon, je pense que cela n'a pas du de nouveau si vite s'encombrer ..? Je vais le rouvrir pour en être certain..on verra bien..?

(Ce MBP a une coque de protection Speck)


----------



## storme (14 Janvier 2013)

cordialjack a dit:


> (Ce MBP a une coque de protection Speck)



Et un essais quelques jours sans pour voir ?


----------



## endlessy (15 Janvier 2013)

cordialjack a dit:


> Ben pourquoi pas à cause de ce contrôleur Apple non informé par le firmware du SSD comme le signale le SAV Apple cité dans ton message initial...?
> 
> J'avoue que personnellement, je ne suis pas un expert hardware...
> Je n'ai pas trouvé de remède lorsque j'ai exposé ce souci de ventilos..??
> ...



Pour tout te dire, j'ai changé le disque dur de mon macbook pro 13" mi 2011 avec un OCZ Agility 3... Les ventilos peuvent être super silencieux comme mega bruyant en ouvrant juste Finder...
De plus, si j'ouvre Photoshop / Illustrator et iTunes... il peut être tout à fait calme...

C'est à ne plus comprendre...

A prendre avec des pincettes _(donc cela veut dire que je ne suis pas sûr et si quelqu'un peut me confirmer pour les macs)_, a l'époque où je montais des PC (1834 ), on me conseillais de nettoyer régulièrement mon processeur et de faire l'opération de la pâte athermique afin de bien appliquer le flux (dissipation de chaleur)

Est ce que le fait d'avoir un SSD, invoquerait le processeur à travailler + vite => donc de surchauffer (d'où les ventilos qui s'affolent de temps en temps?)

Besoin de maître padawan en la matière pour m'éclaircir à ce sujet...


----------



## cordialjack (15 Janvier 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, je vais tâcher de suivre vos suggestions de base, afin d'être fixé une bonne fois pour toute:

- rouvrir le MBP et le dépoussiérer délicatement au Dust-Off (avec toutes les précautions d'usage  bien entendu..)

- ne plus le protéger avec la coque Speck

- et surfer, regarder du streaming, des pages web avec plugins, et fréquenter Win7 via Parallels..et on verra bien si...les ventilos...

- Et je reviendrai vous donner le bilan d'ici quelques jours, si vous le permettez...

Par ailleurs, croyez-vous possible de m'adresser au SAV Apple pour obtenir leur diagnostic, ou, il refusera d'emblée ? (le MBP n'est plus sous Applecare évidemment)..
C'est quoi la procédure chronologique officielle pour interpeller un technicien Apple ?


----------



## soiziclecros (22 Janvier 2013)

Curieux ce problème. 
Mon imac 27 est de 2009.
J'ai fait mettre un SSD par un agréé Apple ; il a mis le Samsung 830,( parait-il que le 840 ne convenait pas) ; le SSD a pris la place du HD, lequel a pris la place du lecteur.

Aucun problème de bruit et une amélioration stupéfiante.


----------



## Jozofa (22 Janvier 2013)

Tiens c'est marrant, je me faisais la même réflexion, enfin presque, je m'explique :

Ajout d'un SSD Samsung 830 dans mon Imac 27 de 2011.
Super rapide, très silencieux et le HDD ne fonctionne que quand j'en ai besoin.

Mais j'ai l'impression d'entendre un rien plus mon ventilo, je dis bien un rien et donc je me demande s'il tourne simplement un peu plus vite ou si je l'entend car mon Imac est devenu super silencieux ??


----------



## cordialjack (25 Janvier 2013)

Me revoilà pour un nouveau constat...
Bonjour à tout le monde...

Juste vous indiquer que depuis que j'ai "décapsulé" mon MBP de sa coque Speck...ben....je n'ai plus constaté de déclenchement "intempestif" des ventilos...!!!

Et j'ai bien tenté de les faire se déclencher : ouverture de Parallels Desktop, visualisation de streaming de concert, et je rajoute une retouche PSD, et du surf internet de pages utilisant shockwave et cie....et tout et tout...tout mélangé, multitâches,...ben...non...juste peut-être sur le terme, une légère "bise" supplémentaire de refroidissement mais sinon...c'est redevenu le MBP d'origine mais en moins bruyant, because SSD inside...!...

Je dois donc, vous remercier vivement de m'avoir suggéré de virer la coque "pour voir"...!

J'ai rouvert le MBP, dépoussiéré à la bombinette "délicatement" et en contrôlant la sortie hors du mac des nuages poussiéreux (y'en avait encore, c'était revenu ...grrr..!) et ôté définitivement la coque Speck....Les ventilos remis à neuf...j'ai refermé...
Et j'ai testé sur plusieurs semaines... AUCUN BRUIT de ventilos..!
J'ai demandé à mon fils de jouer à COD de façon acharnée...
Et...toujours pas de ventilos à fond constatés...!
Certes, le MBP chauffait mais il semblait gérer correctement...

Tout ça, à cause donc, des obstructions d'aération cachées par la coque Speck qui confinait donc le tout...

Ça m'apprendra à trop vouloir "protéger" le matos...

Voilà, c'était juste pour boucler la boucle...

Cordiales salutations


----------



## storme (25 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Et un essais quelques jours sans pour voir ?



Comme quoi, a trop vouloir en faire, on arrive a des problèmes 

Un portable, il faut que sa puise respirer


----------



## cordialjack (26 Janvier 2013)

Je ne veux pas trop prolonger ce sujet vu qu'on s'éloigne de son sujet initial sur un iMac..
mais bon, cette coque Speck a protégé mon MBP durant quelques années (version originale sans SSD...)...Et je n'ai pas eu ce souci...c'est bizarroïde quand même non?..
Cela dit, elle encapsulait vraiment tout le portable...donc en y réfléchissant, cela ne pouvait être à terme très bon pour la respiration hardware..Pourtant nombre de personnes utilisent les coques protectrices non? Enfin, je m'interroge...
Le SSD "chauffe-t-il" beaucoup plus qu'un disque dur "mécanique" ?
Lion et Mountain Lion sont-ils des systèmes d'exploitation qui font chauffer plus volontiers les machines anciennes ?
Quant à dépoussiérer les ventilos, j'ai lu souvent qu'il fallait y procéder de temps à autres justement dés qu'on les entend "trop fréquemment" se déclencher...avant de s'inquiéter outre mesure d'une défaillance quelconque..

Je pense par ailleurs, que chez certains de mes employeurs, il y avait des parcs de MBP 15 et 17 pouces pour du montage, protégés par des coques de plastique transparentes...cela ne devait-il pas être parfois la cause de plantage "inexpliqué"...enfin...

Voilà, allez merci encore pour vos interventions .

Bonne continuation à tous ...!


----------

